# Trinity Bay Trout Series



## CaptainHebert

Tuesday evening fishing tournaments held at Thompsons Marina. Where else can you fish a tournament every week with a partner for $27.50 a piece $55 for the team. It is alot of fun and we need more entries. Call Joe at Witt Marine in Baytown for the info. 

Fun friendly competition come out and give it a shot. The more show up the better.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Hope to see Yall there.


----------



## waterspout

Cool


----------



## gatorbait

*easy money*

Didnt take much to get into money last week either! lol

Zac


----------



## waterspout

Keeping secrets are we? lol


----------



## gds

What time of the day does it start and what are the rules?


----------



## Capt. John Havens

*More info.?*

Anybody got anymore information on these tournaments? Start time? Weigh in time? Payout? How many tournaments have already been fished? How many entrants in previous tournaments? Weights? Boundaries? Everyone leave from the same location? Artificial only? Can you fish alone?


----------



## waterspout

I called Joe and He will be on the site in a minute to answer all the ??????????'s


----------



## waterspout

He's having trouble registering. but he's trying to get ahold of Mont to find out whats up. Till then call 281-422-4258, Joe at www.wittmarine.com


----------



## Too Tall

I just talked to Joe. He is going to fax me a copy or the rules etc. I will put them up when I get them.


----------



## gatorbait

*well*

Havens? Well there went my entry fee, have fun you guys!  You guys save your gas and send checks payable to: John Havens. At least you'll save your gas money.

Zac


----------



## Too Tall

Ok heres some of the main rules.

1. Teams of Two. No more than 2 people per boat.
2. 3 trout per boat may be weighed in.
3. Trout must be caught on Rod and Reel.
4. 15" minimum. Only one trout above 25" per team.
5. Trout under 15" minimum will be culled along with your largest trout.
6. Artificial Lures only.
7. $55 per team entry fee. Payback will be one place for every 7 teams 
entered. Per Joe it is 80% payback.
8. 1st tournament entered by a team requires a $50 fee be payed to the 
championship pot. Pot will be 100% payback.
9. Wade fishing is allowed.
10.All contestants are subject to a polygraph test. 
11.Tournament hours are 6pm tp 9:15pm. Must be inline prior to 9:15 to 
weigh in fish. 
12.All boats will leave from the same takeoff and weighin site according to 
Flight Numbers randomly drawn at registration.
13.No guide will be entered. If more than 50% of your income comes from 
guiding you will not be allowed to enter.
14.There is no penalty for dead trout.
15.There is a .6oz or 6oz bonus for fish weiged in live. (Sorry my copy is 
smudged and I cant tell if it is .6 or 6 oz.) 
Championship is in October. One 8 hour tournament for the top 25 teams.
The other rules are basic tournament rules. If you have further questions call Joe @281-427-1342


----------



## waterspout

Also if your partner can't fish one of the nights you may pick up another partner but he/she has to pay the $50 championship fee also


----------



## gatorbait

*Gonna have to change the rules*

If they want to get a good turnout they need to adjust the rules some. There are literally thousands of shift workers in this area who fish and its not worth my money or time if I cant fish every tournament, or find a partner with the same schedule as me. If you have to enter to get your two pounds then I cant see many shift workers getting in on this. Our schedules dont give us every tuesday off and your gonna need to at least enter to get min weight. Sounds like a tournament for the straight days guys. Shift workers cant fish enough of them to make it worth their time. Sounds like a good deal for you guys who work a mon-fri day job though.

Zac


----------



## Capt. John Havens

Anybody know the results from last nights tournament? Winning weight and team? How many teams? Is there actually a championship tournament or is the championship decided by the team with the most points for the season?


----------



## Too Tall

Havens the top 25 teams compete in an 8 hour tournament one weekend in Oct. Dont know the answer to the rest o your questions.


----------



## CaptainHebert

I think the winning weight was 8.76. There is a 8 hour Tournament for Top 25 at the end. Also a Leading Team at the end of all the Tournaments will be rewarded. This will be seperate from the Championship Tournament for the top 25.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Anybody who signs up and starts now still has a great chance. I do not think we even have 25 Teams entered yet. So as of now everybody is in the final for the big money. Tuesday at Thompsons be there about 5:30pm.
See Ya There


----------



## CaptainHebert

As fo the shift workers. That is what I am. Just find you a partner and fish when you can. You do not both have to show up to keep your points going. One can fish for the team if the other can not make it.


----------



## scubaru

*Tourn Results*



Havens said:


> Anybody know the results from last nights tournament? Winning weight and team? How many teams? Is there actually a championship tournament or is the championship decided by the team with the most points for the season?


Has anyone seen the results yet?


----------

